# Not going anywhere with my riding



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

DO you ever just feel like your not improving with your riding?
I have been feeling like this for ages now, when I ride its the same everytime theres no progress.
Buzz head goes up and he wont collect my and seem to be getting worse, grrrr the list goes on.
I'm in the trickest part of my life well I think anyway.
Last year of school, homework piling up stress is building, exams are soon and then next... the unknown lies ahead

I wish I could get lesson, I go to pony club once a month, it helps not very much though.
Sometimes I can't wait for next year, I will be able to have more time and ride more be able to afford lessons, cant wait 

Stress will also build up again, I'm planning on going to tafe for the first 6 months then get a job working with animals.

grrr just had to let this all out thanks for reading  haha


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I feel that way. Like I have hit a plateau and can't get out of it....but i know that if I keep working on what I want to achieve, I will surpass the plateau and get better. Sometimes it takes a few months. I've been at a "I'm not going anywhere" for the past 6 months....but it finally just broke, and I am really happy that I finally got past it._


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Yer I've been on it for a while, sometimes I think I'm improving then I see a video or something and relise I'm not haha.
I will get over it and I'm excited and scared for next year, lessons hopefully will follow


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't felt that way for awhile, but I'm a re-rider. I barely rode at all for about 5 years, probably got on a horse 2-3x a year. For the last 3 years I've been putting a lot of work into improving myself and by extension Soda. I don't really have the money for lessons (hopefully this winter), but I've found it very helpful to read books about riding and how to train your horse/self. 

I also spend a lot of time looking into the "why" behind my horses behavior.
Soda was avoiding the bit, bracing, etc, so I researched what could cause this behavior. Ended up buying a different bit after measuring his mouth, previous bit was too small and he didn't really like it. I also looked closely at my hands and how I was using my body. The problem has mostly gone away. Sometimes when he's distracted/barnsour we still have the issue, but it's getting better and better. 

It might help if you relax a bit too. Don't worry about him going around braced/inverted. Just make sure your tack is all fitting him (teeth floated too) and go on a nice walk. Stop making every ride about training or making progress. Turn it into an enjoyable calming activity for both of you. If you get yourself to relax you can get him to relax. I'm of the opinion that it's extremely difficult, if not impossible, to get a tense/stressed horse to collect. 

Good luck, you guys will get through this. Just start looking at the problem from different angles!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks MN Tigerstripes, I think I have been taking riding to serious latley, I will relax next time and just ride not worrying about anything, the way it should be 
I really want to just go out on a trial and keep going till we both get tired then keep going some more  that would be great, but where he is there is not very good trials and Buzz has a crush his paddock mate and doen't like being away from her, he is getting better though.

haha that was a long reply


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

i felt like that yesterday when i had my lesson..my flatwork was not bad but my jumping was all off for some reason..ugh. sometimes i feel like im not improving at all lol :?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Can you get a friend to take pictures of you very often? If you can't get lessons, maybe having the pictures to look at will help. Then you can try to fix what you see is wrong, and have more pictures done. This will help a lot


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I try to get pics, but because I can't get them often when ever I see them I'm like wow do I really look like that.
I think I will try setting up my camera and just record myself riding


----------



## lopez (Jul 9, 2010)

I got like not to long ago. Instead of trying to keep improving I've just had fun! For the past few weeks I've been trail riding and trotting and cantering around the paddock and only jumping this little XC jump myself and my dad made. 

Mix things up a little. You won't be stuck in this for to long : )


----------



## lopez (Jul 9, 2010)

I also found if people are watching or if I'm on camera I hit the wall again. I go riding up the back paddock and I turned the camera off for a bit. That really helped. I wasn't stressing about looking good on camera, I was focusing on my riding, on my horse and on doing anything I want without knowing its on camera or people can see it and disapprove.


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

I definitely know what you mean! I think the important thing to remember is that no milestone comes without a lot of hours of practice.

I know it's really hard to keep it in perspective, but even though you may feel like you're not getting any better, each and every minute you spend riding is a step forward. When you do feel like you've improved again, it seems like it's overnight, but it couldn't have happened with all those weeks of riding while feeling like you're not getting anywhere.

But I also agree with the others...riding is first and foremost about enjoying your horse and enjoying yourself. Relax, have fun, and don't stress about getting to the next level. I also think having someone take pictures of you is a fantastic idea, because you can't be objective about your seat/position/etc while you're on the horse. Maybe even try and get a video; I'm sure that will help a lot.

I hope things improve for you soon, and don't get discouraged!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I feel alot better after reading everyones replys  next time I will try and take my camera and record my self, it may be worse before it gets better. But I may not be riding for a while as I have caught the flu really bad and right now I'm in bed with a big stack of tissues next to me lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

